# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  BEAD FILTER

## SUNU

Yth. Rekan-rekan,

Saya mau tanya apakah ada rekan yang tahu dimana saya bisa mendapatkan Bijih Plastik (polypropylene/ polyethylene?) untuk digunakan sebagai media bead filter? Berapa harganya? Thanks sebelumnya.

Salam,
Sunu

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Ada gak ya K1 buatan lokal atau beecell lokal kan bisa murah tuh,...

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yunov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Salut Bos Sunu two tumbs, ide seperti ini yang sangat inovatip... pelihara Koi sekarang ini bukan lagi barang mahal... ayo ajak rekan-rekannya untuk pelihara Koi.   ::  Sementara kita diforum ini buat alat-alat pemeliharaannya yang irit biaya.

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Penta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

:P

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## undang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brunomaxima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

mungkin masalahnya bukan lebih bagus atau tidak tapi lebih ke surface area pipa pvc yg tdk luas




> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> dari teman yang pernah mencoba, plastik kurang bagus untuk media hidup koloni bakteri saya kurang tahu penyebabnya apa tapi yang jelas PVC lebih bagus, dari teman yang pernah mencoba ternyata pembentukan lapisan film dipermukaan PVC lebih cepat dibanding plastik.
> 
> tanda-2 terbentuknya koloni bakteri biasanya ditandai dengan terbentuknya lapisan film dipermukaan media biasanya terjadi perubahaan warna agak2 kecoklatan gitu, teman saya yang sudah pernah mencoba yaitu dengan cara memotong pipa PVC 0,5" kecil-kecil dan menjadikannya sebagai media filter .. dan hasilnya cukup baik.
> 
> semoga membantu pak
> 
> 
> ...

----------

